

Ask HN: Last day at work after 7 years, last minute things I am forgetting? - ecaron

I've been at LinkUp.com since October 2005, and today is the day I'm hanging up my code and moving on to other places. I'm leaving 2 great coders behind me, we've spent the last 3 weeks finalizing projects where I've been useful and braindumping everything into a wiki.<p>I, unfortunately, don't leave with many stock options nor was I smart enough to pen an agreement where I retain ownership of my code. C'est la vie.<p>My question for HN is what am I missing? Been a long time since I've quit a job and I'm hoping to skip any "OH CRAP I FORGOT TO..." if I can.
======
johnsocs
Chances are once you are gone the business will continue as usual. Maybe a few
things will come up that your former colleagues wished you were still there to
address, yet once you walk out that door on your last day it's no longer your
problem.

Button up your projects, do your brain-dumps, exchange contact information
with the people you'd like to work with again, grab your personal belongings
and head out.

Congratulations, and best wishes on your new adventure!

------
byoung2
Delete anything personal from your work computer, including any saved browser
logins.

------
cschleiden
Don't forget your coat.

------
cpeterso
Make sure the HR/payroll people have your current contact information (and
vice versa!) in case there are future questions about your taxes or medical
insurance.

------
p0wn3d
If you use a company workstation, DBAN your machine.

~~~
gstar
That's probably in breach of your employment agreement, and more than likely
criminal too.

I wouldn't.

~~~
jimwhitson
Very likely it's forbidden at some companies, but last time I left a job (IBM
UK), DBANning all one's computers was a step on the official checklist. It
seems to be a good idea for any company that allows its employees to use work
computers for personal web browsing etc., as the employee then takes
responsibility for his own private data, rather than trusting the company's IT
admins to deal with it.

------
cpeterso
Connect to your co-workers on Linked In while you still have their current
email addresses.

------
qbrass
Stock up on office supplies.

